# Mueller Optics Review-Eraticator 8.5x25x50



## Hunter333

8.5x25x50 Eradicator Review Part 1

Mueller Optics was gracious enough to send me their new 8.5x25x50 Eraticator to try out on my Marlin bolt-action 30-06 deer rifle. When I took the old Bushel 4x10x50 scope off my rifle, I instantly realized one major difference between it and the Eraticator. There was a distinct difference in weight. The Bushel felt light and cheap compared to the Eraticator. The next obvious difference was the huge increase in field ocular lens. The Eraticator has a circle view while the Bushel has a TV screen view.

The next day I eagerly headed to the range wearing my warmest clothes as it was about 20 degrees outside with a slight wind from the north. 

As I got ready to take some shots, I was pleasantly surprised how clear the view through the Eraticator is! The scope and gun had been in the house all night and even with the outside temperatures in the low 20s the scope never fogged over!! 

With the gun resting on sandbags, I removed the turret covers to reveal two large, easily adjustable windage and elevation mechanisms.

I began to squeeze off some shots and sighted it in at 50 yards after eight shots. 

I cranked up the adjustable objective to 100 yards and took three shots with all of them being on center without making any elevation alterations on the scope. 

Desiring to see how the scope performed at 200 yards I clicked the elevation turret up 24 clicks which equaled three inches. The rifle was hitting orange clays that someone had left on the 200 yard bank after three shots.

After shooting about 50 rounds, the Eraticator never moved from its mounted position. I had wondered if the scope would do well on my somewhat heavy kicking 06 and it did not let me down, being rock solid.

The optics are clearer than any scope that I have ever looked through. Period! 

I do not see the need to purchase a high priced scope; the moderately priced Eraticator is perfect for my needs! I look forward to the next time I can get out shooting where I will be checking on the scopes ability to hold zero both on the gun as well as after removing it from the gun and remounting it. 

Stay tuned for review Part 2, you wont be disappointed!!


----------



## Huntsman27

1/8 inch clicks then? not 1/4 inch at 100? What type of ammunition were you using?


----------



## Hunter333

Yes, the Eraticator uses 1/8 in clicks.... I was using 168 HPBT Hornady Match bullets from twice fired from my gun only brass with R19. What I need to do is load 50 rounds using 168 HPBT Hornady Match bullets with fired only from my gun brass with whatever powder of my choosing in order to get an absolute exact group! In regards to this review, I am posting about the amazing quality of the Eraticator scope, not about my figuring out what powder/bullet/brass/primer recipe that I am trying out.


----------



## Swamp Monster

333, looking forward to seeing how this scope comes through. If you really want to test the scopes constuction, freeze the scope and do the warm water submersion test. If there are any build issues, they'll show up when you test them this way. 
I would also test the adjustment accuracy (repeatability) by adjusting the scope 3" to the left and shooting a group, 3" down and shooting a group, and 3" to the right, another group and then 3" up and another group. It should be able to walk the bullets into the original grouping. Do this test at the lowest power setting and again at the highest power setting. Make sure your using the same load ofcourse to do this testing, preferably a load you know your gun really likes. (ofcourse I know you know this, but it may be helpful to others wanting to do similar tests with there own scopes)

I would also like to see a test on the clarity of the optics. Take something with detail and texture (small numbers work great) and compare the scopes resolution to other scopes in your battery. Try to test them at similar magnification and lighting etc. (that may be tough with a scope with as much magnification as the eradicator though!!) I would also perform the test at dusk or in low light as well. 
Mueller obviously has confidence in this scope, so put the screws to it! I would like test there 2-7 shotgun model on my violent 870! If it can withstand that scope killer, it's a well built scope! 
Have fun doing the testing, looking forward to the reports! Going to put a .22-250 barrel on the Encore and want a high magnification scope to go with it and the price of those Muellers is very tempting.


----------



## Huntsman27

Id like to see the repeat feature tested and the water dunk. If it leaks ya got problems. I dont see much use for mag over say 16x because it gets to shaky...and the fact I have exceptional eyesight for 43. 
Usually I can use a 3x9 for prairie dogs for 500yard shots with no problems [and further]. So if they have a 3x9x40/50 I might look at it.

As for the questions on your ammo, to do a scope test Id think youd use quality ammo so to remove the variable of flyers [junk ammo]. As a reloader, and a merchant in the sale of that equip I do know quite a bit about that aspect.

So, when is the 2nd part of this review and what does it include?


----------



## Hunter333

I am hoping to conclude some more tests this weekend. Thanks for the suggestions on ways to test the scope!! Seeing as I have never "put the screws" to a scope before, I am looking for things to try! 
As for quality ammo, I think that is what I get when I make it myself. I have not shot factory rounds through my rifle in years and dont plan to start now.


----------



## Huntsman27

Always go with the home rolled myself. Woorking on those P-dog loads now 22-250s and 243s....2 new rifles will be in need of scopes....so lets get with the testing! Rich


----------



## deerslayer#1

Huntsman27 said:


> Id like to see the repeat feature tested and the water dunk. If it leaks ya got problems. I dont see much use for mag over say 16x because it gets to shaky...and the fact I have exceptional eyesight for 43.
> Usually I can use a 3x9 for prairie dogs for 500yard shots with no problems [and further]. So if they have a 3x9x40/50 I might look at it.
> 
> As for the questions on your ammo, to do a scope test Id think youd use quality ammo so to remove the variable of flyers [junk ammo]. As a reloader, and a merchant in the sale of that equip I do know quite a bit about that aspect.
> 
> So, when is the 2nd part of this review and what does it include?


I read a lot of your post, you sound like you do a lot of shooting. 3x9 for prairie dogs at 500 yds (and further) is pretty impressive!! Whats the prairie dog look like at that range with the3x9? A flea..... or a tick??


----------



## Huntsman27

Most people at 20/20 dont see what I can see at long distance. Thats why I can get by with a 3x9....Rich what do the look like? a red cloud when the bullet strikes!


----------



## Hunter333

I am hoping to do some shooting Sunday. Tonight I will be loading up some new rounds......


----------



## Huntsman27

Im looking forward to your review. I see Gander Mtn has the Savage package 204 Ruger cals on sale for 399. Iam going to pick up 2 and would like to swap the small 3x9x32s out for a 3x9x40/50 of some sort.

Taking the daughter out there P-dog blasting too, and want to have some choices for shooting out there [204s,22-250s,243] and if the winds not bad 22s are fun [200-300 yards] with 22Lr. 

Seems lately all Iam doing is reloading. Gun show Sunday in Saginaw Ill be set up at will cut into my load schedule, but hope to make some cash there. Seen any surplus 4895 for sale anywhere?


----------



## Swamp Monster

Not to Hijack this thread...well maybe....but Hunt, what barrel length are those Savages? I assume these are sporter weight package guns correct? The price is right! If they are 24's, how well is that .204 performing in that barrel length?


----------



## Huntsman27

The Gnd Mt flyer has it listed as the 24 inch bbl with the accu trigger assy. I want to pick up 2 of them. Im shopping wholesalers for the Win 40rd white boxes [like the 40rd 223/22-250 cartons] reasonable priced ammo. IF I can just find it.

I have the 204 dies and some fired brass but its kinda like the 17HMR when it came out.....HOARDING!


----------



## Hunter333

Heading to the range tomorrow come snow or rain or both!! I loaded up some 168 HPBT Math Hornady bullets with R19 and can't wait!! I plan to do the: "x number of clicks right, same number of clicks up, same number of clicks left, and same number of clicks down test" to see how it tracks. If there is a more appropriate name for this activity, please let me know  Will post Review Part 2 tomorrow or Saturday at the latest. Other than the freezing/submerssion test, what else should I do to test out this "little beauty?"


----------



## Huntsman27

think of is see if it fogs at all. Will check for your post tomorrow when I get home from work. Hope it all works out tomorrow for you. Rich


----------



## Hunter333

Rich, are you talking about fogging after freezing and submerging it? What would fogging indicate? I do not pretend to be a scientist so any help is appreciated  After checking zero, should I take it off, put it in a sack, throw it a few times down range, remount it, then check for zero? Seriously, would that help prove anything? Or would that particular scenerio just further the "that guy is crazy" idea already floating out there?:lol:


----------



## Huntsman27

Hunter333 said:


> Rich, are you talking about fogging after freezing and submerging it? What would fogging indicate? I do not pretend to be a scientist so any help is appreciated  After checking zero, should I take it off, put it in a sack, throw it a few times down range, remount it, then check for zero? Seriously, would that help prove anything? Or would that particular scenerio just further the "that guy is crazy" idea already floating out there?:lol:


of us gun nuts, so Iam sure you will give it a thorough and unbiased evaluation. You forgot the running over it with your 4x4 truck too! [My brothers guilty of that]......I have to work tomorrow, then get my orders all priced and ready for the gun show in Gladwin Saturday...so Iam hoping to just read your review tomorrow as I have a lot to do..... Good luck, Rich


----------



## snakebit67

Just bought one at Outdoorama, can't WAIT to get out and shoot now. Thanks for the report. One thing that i was impressed with was the eye relief. That has been my hardest thing to overcome with wearing glasses.


----------



## Hunter333

Today I FINALLY got to the range to do some further testing!! I had removed the scope from my 06' and remounted it, wondering what would change. After taking a few shots, the scope/gun was just as it was when I had last shot. I took off the turret knob caps and cranked the height knob to the 2" mark and fired. Sure enough, the hold was 2"ish high from center. I then turned the wind adjustment knob 2" right and fired, about 2"ish right/high of center. Then I turned the height knob 2" down to zero and fired, right where it should be. Last turn was 2" left and shot. Sure enough, very close to the initial zero shot. I say "very close" because I am sure that the difference was me and not the scope as I am not feeling that well today! I just had to get out there, I am sure that you all know what I am talking about!!

After looking through the Mueller Eraticator and my old Bushnell, it was easy to tell the HUGE difference! The Eraticator is amazingly clear, much more than I am accustomed to. I have yet to shoot it at low light but have NO DOUBT that it will perform as advertised! 

I talked to a guy at the range that had a BSA 25 power scope mounted on his gun and had him look through the Eraticator. He was surprised to see the clarity that the Eraticator has, given the price that it is! He mentioned that he would mount something other than the BSA when heading out West to prairie dog shoot, something "higher quality"..... Perhaps he will pick the Mueller Eraticator to don his guns now! I only wish that I was more seasoned at shooting and writing so that I could state how incredrible the Eraticator is!
Mueller has some great scopes, plain and simple!!!


----------



## Huntsman27

they are a decent scope for the money. Will have to make the time to check them out, as weve got about 11 weeks til we head to Montana for the P-dog shooting. And, even less for the woodchucks.....this week may be good for some of that too. Thanks for the info H-333 Rich


----------

